# Bike-Design-Contest



## Harzberti (1. November 2011)

Ich sag' ma' "Glück Auf!" aus dem schönen Harzerland

Versuche seit geraumer Zeit von Radon eine Antwort zum Bike-Design-Contest (siehe www.*radon*-bikes.de) zu bekommen. Leider *ohne* Erfolg. Jetzt habe ich aber gesehen, dass der eine oder andere Radon-Mitarbeiter hier mit liest und auch kommentiert.

Vielleicht kann mir von denen ja einer, oder irgendwer anderers, sagen wie das jetzt mit der Wahl läuft. Die designten Frames sollten auf Facebook und der Radon Homepage gewählt werden können. Wer kann sich denn jetzt wann und wo bei der Abstimmung beteiligen?

Und damit unsere Bemühungen nicht gaaanz Umsonst waren hier mal die Resultate:

Vorschlag eins:




O.K. das Team Erdinger Alkoholfrei stand wohl eine wenig Pate ;-)

Vorschlag zwei im Wettergegerbten Outfit: Ride the Slide!!





Schönen Gruß

harzberti


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (2. November 2011)

Hi,

eigentlich steht doch hier alles wissenswerte drin...

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...ign-Contest-ist-der-20-11-2011-_id_18542_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (2. November 2011)

Stimmt!

Seid heute! Danke für die Info!

Bert


----------



## Harzberti (21. November 2011)

Hypermotard schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eigentlich steht doch hier alles wissenswerte drin...
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...ign-Contest-ist-der-20-11-2011-_id_18542_.htm




O.K.

Einsendeschluss war Gestern - wie geht's weiter?

Steht alles .... wo?

Ich kann's wieder mal nicht finden 

Thanks for help!

Berdy


----------



## zett78 (21. November 2011)

Warum diese Hektik?
Lass die Leute doch erst mal auswählen, oder hast du Termine??


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. November 2011)

Gestern um 0.00 Uhr endete die Frist zur Einsendung der Entwürfe zum  Radon-Bike-Design-Contest. Unglaublich aber wahr: Es wurden deutlich  über 300 Vorschläge für das Slide Rahmendesign eingereicht. Eine wahre  Mammutaufgabe wartet nun auf unser Designteam rund um Bodo Probst, daß  alle Vorschläge sichten und auf Qualität, Kreativität und technische  Umsetzbarkeit prüfen wird. Die besten Entwürfe werden schnellstmöglich  auf unserer Radon Facebook-Seite veröffentlicht. Dort kann jeder der  möchte, seine Stimme einem der Kandidaten geben. Der Einsender des  Vorschlags mit den meisten Stimmen wird sich zum einen freuen können,  daß eine Kleinserie des Radon Slide 2012 sein Design trägt, zum anderen  bekommt er kostenlos das erste Bike dieser Serie von uns als  Siegerprämie.

Wir danken auch hier im Forum allen Einsendern ganz herzlich und wünschen viel Glück.


----------



## hellobrodi (22. November 2011)

Da bin ich doch auchmal sehr gespannt. Das sind echt einige Einsendungen. Vor allem aber interessieren mich die Kriterien zur Umsetzbarkeit. Leider stand da nichts in den "Bedingungen", weshalb ich einfach drauflos designt habe. Wie wird das eigentlich umgesetzt? Ist das eine Art Folie oder wie wird das design "gedruckt"?
Hier meine Einsendungen (von schlicht bis verspielt)


----------



## konamatze (22. November 2011)

Blau/Weiss finde ich persönlich am besten,Lila/Rot(sag ich mal so)kämme für mich auch in die engere Wahl


 Gruß Matze


----------



## Harzberti (16. Dezember 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Gestern um 0.00 Uhr endete die Frist zur Einsendung der Entwürfe zum Radon-Bike-Design-Contest. Unglaublich aber wahr: Es wurden deutlich über 300 Vorschläge ....


 
So stand es vor vier Wochen geschrieben.
Bin ich schon wieder zu ungeduldig? Womöglich werden ja auch die einzelnen Designs direkt am "echten" Rahmen ausprobiert. Dann wird das sicherlich noch dauern bis Bodo die zur Wahl stehenden Frei gibt.

Anders gefragt:
Wann können wir denn unsere Stimme abgeben?

Glück Auf!

Harzberti


----------



## hellobrodi (17. Dezember 2011)

Auf meine Frage bei Facebook kam diese Antwort:

"Radon Bikes Es  stehen 10 im Finale. Die Finalisten werden Anfang nächstes Jahres hier  zur Wahl gestellt. Leider waren ein Grossteil der eingesendeten  Vorschläge technisch gar nicht umsetzbar. Wir mussten leider einen  weiteren Spezialisten mit in die Jury nehmen. Das zeigt, dass  Industriedesign mehr ist als Homepainting.
 Es waren aber ein paar ganz brauchbare Designs dabei, die sich umsetzen lassen."


----------



## Harzberti (19. Dezember 2011)

_WERDE ZUM BIKEDESIGNER!
Bei der Gestaltung sind dir (fast) keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Es ist dir überlassen, wie dein Rahmen aussehen soll und mit welchem Programm du arbeiten möchtest.
Lediglich die Form des Rahmens sowie die Positionierung der
Radon-Designelemente geben wir vor. Das benötigte Material findest du in verschiedenen Dateiformaten in diesem ZIP-Archiv._

So jedenfalls stand es in der Ausschreibung! Das wir "Designer" auch auf technische Durchführbarkeit achten sollen?? Kein Wort davon.

Kann das jetzt auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Die Rahmen, die schon vorab vorgestellt wurden, liessen sich mit gutem Willen alle lackieren. Manche ebend etwas aufwendiger. Warum jetzt dieser Wandel??

Ich bin mir aber sicher das Radon sich bei allen Teilnehmern mit einer kleinen "Aufwandsendschädigung" erkenntlich zeigt!

Schreibt der, der weiss das sein Rahmen nun nicht mehr "realisierbar" ist! 

Grüße

Harzberti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (20. Dezember 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> "Aufwandsendschädigung"



Die gibt es bestimmt


----------



## minor (20. Dezember 2011)

@ Harzberti: Hier (http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...s-fuer-den-Bike-Design-Contest-_id_19002_.htm) steht aber durchaus was von "Prüfung der technischen Umsetzbarkeit", und die Meldung ist von Anfang November, also eigentlich kein Grund, jetzt allzu "überrascht" zu sein.

Theoretisch lässt sich zwar sicher fast alles irgendwie umsetzen, aber dass es eine Grenze gibt, ab der der Aufwand (auch oder gerade) für eine Kleinserie einfach zu groß wird, ist doch eigentlich logisch. 

Dass man solche Argumente bei Radon mit in die Endauswahl einfließen lässt ist daher nachvollziehbar, ich hätte das an deren Stelle aber anders kommuniziert ;-)


----------



## DIP (20. Dezember 2011)

Ist jetzt ja nicht das erste was eher sub-optimal abläuft bei diesem Contest...

Mal ein Thema wo ich mich selber sehr drüber aufgeregt hab:

- Veröffentlichung der bereits eingesendeten Designs noch vor Einsendeschluss
Toll wie jeder die Designs von nem anderen einfach kopieren und sie dann unter dem eigenen Namen einsendet konnte.
Gibt bestimmt viele die sich da Stunden- wenn nicht sogar Tagelang Gedanken über ihren Entwurf gemacht haben, und dann sieht jemand das auf der Seite, bauts schnell nach, macht die Schrift halt blau statt grün, und haut noch irgendwo ein zusätzliches Radon Logo hin...
Jury findet dass es besser ausschaut wie das Original,
und zack, ist die Kopie im Finale


Und ein Thema welches jetzt als nächstes aufpoppen wird:

- Finale Abstimmung des Siegers per Likes auf Facebook
Gefahr is sehr groß das einfach der mit den meisten Freunden gewinnt, bzw. der wo seine Freunde am besten motivieren kann...
So halt schon bei vielen anderen Facebook Wettbewerben erlebt.


----------



## Harzberti (20. Dezember 2011)

minor schrieb:


> @ Harzberti: Hier (http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...s-fuer-den-Bike-Design-Contest-_id_19002_.htm) steht aber durchaus was von "Prüfung der technischen Umsetzbarkeit", und die Meldung ist von Anfang November, also eigentlich kein Grund, jetzt allzu "überrascht" zu sein.



Geht ja nicht darum *jetzt* überrascht zu sein. Geht ja darum, dass in der Ausschreibung *davon* keine Rede war und Dein link erst *nach* Einsendeschluss darauf hinweist.

Wie dem auch sei, ich bin gespannt welche technisch Umsetzbar sind.

Glück Auf!


----------



## minor (21. Dezember 2011)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, ich bin gespannt welche technisch Umsetzbar sind.



Oh ja, da bin ich auch gespannt! Wenn man sich die doch sehr "zurückhaltenden" Designs der aktuellen Bikes ansieht und die Anmerkung bedenkt, dass auch der CI Rechnung getragen werden soll, dann erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht besonders viel...


----------



## hellobrodi (2. Januar 2012)

Nur zur Info:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.306621399383111.77963.135779413133978&type=1

Leider ist keins von meinen dabei. Also muss ich wohl doch sparen und das 5.0er kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

